# Nostalgia



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I found some pictures of a yard haunt I did in 91. Based on the quality of props on this forum this stuff seems really crude. The resources just weren't around then. There wasn't any great forums like this. 
I developed a few props that worked on rope and pulleys. The dropping torso was definitely my best prop at the time. When I dropped that thing on people they were sprinting out of my yard. Good times!

http://www.discountvoiceovers.com/halloween_91.htm


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

Your dropping torso reminds me of a time when I was in the navy that me and some friends all volunteered at a haunted house/trail for charity thing. One of the props was a hangman from a barn followed by a giant spider being held by pulleys, at one point the guys holding the spider had some trouble and it fell onto one of them, seeing this the guy in the barn holding the hangman tried pulling it up, slipped and fell, and broke his leg. The guy under the spider dislocated his shoulder. By the time we all got back to base for work the next day 5 of us left and only 3 came back. From that point on our chief wasn't allowing any more halloween volunteering.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

In the early 90's I built a coffin that looked EXACTLY like yours and EVERYONE was SOOOOO impressed lol  There wasn't ANYTHING like these forums back then. Heck, I think I was still typing on a word processor in 91, never mind having access to this new fandangled internet technology people were talking about.

In 91, I was still impressed with skeleton cardboard cutouts, coloured lights, and hanging sheet ghosts. Even if you were RENTING items from costume shops, it was mini fog machines and tiny fountains at prices higher than what they _sell _for today.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

In '91 I was 11 years old, and still trick or treating....LOL!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

in '91 I was four and already bitten by the halloween bug. This guy next door had talking/singing heads in his window. He was a professional movie special effects guy though.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I think I was the one of the first people to make tomb stones out of styrofoam. I started doing that back in the early 80's. Everyone thought that was such a great idea at the time. Now you can buy them at Walgreens.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

It is always fun to go back and look at the early pictures of your haunt and see how it has evolved.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

way back in 1988 I drew a pumpkin face on a big orange garbage bag, I never seen them before that, my husband swears I invented them. lol.And one halloween party we had in the mid 80;s I found a piece of styrofoam and it hadbeen run over by a few cars, I brought it home cut out my tombstone and threw some more dirt on it, it looked pretty good and we used it for a few years. Actually I got some more styrofoam and cut out tombstone shapes and printed my menu and list of activities for the party ..
Iam not sure when we finally realized they sold halloween stuff in party stores!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ubzest said:


> way back in 1988 I drew a pumpkin face on a big orange garbage bag, I never seen them before that, my husband swears I invented them. lol.And one halloween party we had in the mid 80;s I found a piece of styrofoam and it hadbeen run over by a few cars, I brought it home cut out my tombstone and threw some more dirt on it, it looked pretty good and we used it for a few years. Actually I got some more styrofoam and cut out tombstone shapes and printed my menu and list of activities for the party ..
> Iam not sure when we finally realized they sold halloween stuff in party stores!


They sell it in stores!?!?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think that the majority of Halloween stuff you get in the stores today probably started out homemade in yard haunts.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i love seeing older pictures! I had a few but they are hidden within otherpics


----------

